# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fan-Favorit Rittersporn wird dabei sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fan-Favorit Rittersporn wird dabei sein*

						Der erste Trailer zur Serie von The Witcher auf Netflix kam bei den Fans sehr gut an. Während erste Szenen von Henry Cavill als Protagonist Geralt von Riva gezeigt wurden und auch seine Gefährtinnen Ciri (gespielt von Freya Allan) und Yennefer (gespielt von Anya Chalotra) ihren ersten Auftritt hatten - fragten sich doch einige Fans, wo denn ein weiterer Fan-Favorit abgeblieben sei. Die Rede ist von dem Barden Rittersporn, der gleichzeitig auch ein guter Kumpel von Geralt ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fan-Favorit Rittersporn wird dabei sein*


----------



## Holindarn (26. Juli 2019)

War 2015 die Giftpflanze des Jahres


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. Juli 2019)

Holindarn schrieb:


> War 2015 die Giftpflanze des Jahres



Vielen Dank für diese wertvolle Information 

Zum Thema: Hätte mich jetzt auch schwer gewundert wenn er nicht vorgekommen wäre...


----------



## Tomahawk145 (26. Juli 2019)

Verstehe nicht wo das immer herkommt. Ich fand Rittersporn furchtbar nervig.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Ich habe bei der Überschrift "Rittersport" gelesen.


----------



## soonsnookie (26. Juli 2019)

dandelion wurde zu rittersporn übersetzt?
deutsches stimmentheater und eindeutschung von eigennamen werden mir wohl immer ein dorn im äuglein bleiben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juli 2019)

soonsnookie schrieb:


> dandelion wurde zu rittersporn übersetzt?
> deutsches stimmentheater und eindeutschung von eigennamen werden mir wohl immer ein dorn im äuglein bleiben



Das ist keine Besonderheit der deutschen Übersetzun, im polnischen Original heißt er Hahnenfuß.


----------

